# Need Advice-Moving to northern Italy



## hlufkin

Hi-There is a strong possibility that my family may be moving to northern Italy for my husband's work. We are from the states, Boston area. We have a young child (8 months old). I am looking for any advice on great places to live that have an expat community because I will be home with my little guy full time. My husband will be working in Brescia. We will have a car, so we can live outside of Brescia. Where is the closest expat community to Brescia? Can you recommend locations that are family friendly? What is Brescia like as a city? Do people commute from Verona to Brescia? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might want to consider contacting one of the US Expat clubs in the area. There's a FAWCO group in Milan that could be useful: Benvenuto Club of Milan (Italy)

FAWCO is the Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Vallecamonica

Hi hlufkin...
I live in Darfo Boario Terme, province of Brescia. It's takes 30 minutes without traffic jam to Brescia (around 60km). Here, the place we living, are really nice place for family. I have 6 months little boy. The problem is, it's difficult to find people who speaks english (Iam Indonesian, and my husband italian)
There's also a nice place, called Franciacorta. It's like a little tuscany, but less expensive. My husband's uncle live in Rovato, Franciacorta. It's a beautiful place, and nice place for family. It's takes around 15 minutes to Brescia.
Hope this help.


----------

